# Record cold coming to ‘almost entire USA’ – Low temperature records set to be SHATTER



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Take it for what it is worth. I feel decently well prepped for the cold and snow in MN.



> While we end November on a warm note here in the eastern US, there are changes unfolding across the Northern Hemisphere that will likely bring a widespread very cold air mass into the US next week. This cold air mass is first going to arrive in Alaska this upcoming weekend with some spots in that state plunging to 40 degrees below zero and way below normal for early December. After that, the cold air dives into the western US during the first half of next week and then it'll likely blast into the eastern US late next week. In fact, by the time Saturday, December 10th rolls around, there may be colder-than-normal conditions all the way from Alaska to the southeastern US. Beyond that, it looks like this colder pattern will indeed have some staying power as we move deeper into the month of December.


Record cold coming to ?almost entire USA? ? Low temperature records set to be SHATTERED | Climate Depot

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2016/11/30/frigid-air-mass-building-in-alaska-poised-to-spill-into-u-s-next-week/?utm_term=.a567d5e13459


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hold it back another day. It just does not fit my plans. Tomorrow I plan to get the side car and FB put away for the winter. Where the heck is the global warming they promised me?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally, my kind of weather


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

same posted elsewhere - that temp chart is screwed - doesn't make a bit of sense .... the US Weather Bureau isn't agreeing what-so-ever


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Hold it back another day. It just does not fit my plans. Tomorrow I plan to get the side car and FB put away for the winter. Where the heck is the global warming they promised me?


We have been quite a bit above the normal average here in MN. Had a day in the mid-50's first part of this week. No snow remains. MN has the strangest weather though. We can be 50 one day and below zero with a foot of snow the next.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank God the libtards have not been able to implement plans to reverse global warming. Then it would really get cold.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I like this weather just fine, it snowed the other week her in Columbus - just an inch and some black ice but pretty fun stuff.

Wish my bank would quit yanking my chain about this new AWD vehcile I am trying to buy - almost tempted to buy it outrigut

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Thank God the libtards have not been able to implement plans to reverse global warming. Then it would really get cold.


 There's still time for an executive order.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> We have been quite a bit above the normal average here in MN. Had a day in the mid-50's first part of this week. No snow remains. MN has the strangest weather though. We can be 50 one day and below zero with a foot of snow the next.


you will get no sympathy from the ND guy........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After nearly 70 days of no rain at Slippy Lodge, yesterday and two days ago we got hard rain/thunder storms/high winds. No complaints as we badly needed it.

Today it is clear, sunny and 60 degrees. Forecast for the next two days is Highs in the 60's, Lows in the 30's. Perfect Fall Weather!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Who woulda thunk it....global warming causing record cold.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

damn it would somebody close the refrigerator/freezer door! lol
nope I love me some cold weather.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My favourite thing: Wake up at 5am and head to the water, it's so cold that the steam is rising above the sea or ocean, the air is making my face feel tight, the wind has tiny sparkling icy pellets and every breath is the freshest and coldest.. my birthday is in January and if we're in Kamchat'ka, we have an outdoor freshly-caught salmon stuffed with chili peppers BBQ and drinking lots of heated Ukrainian mead (honey wine).
Best things happen in Winter.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Bring it on, I have an ample supply of wood, food and water....oh and kerosene in case the lights go out.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

we're ready! been wanting snow after 7+ weeks of rain that have flooded everywhere! Bring it on!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

TG said:


> My favourite thing: Wake up at 5am and head to the water, it's so cold that the steam is rising above the sea or ocean, the air is making my face feel tight, the wind has tiny sparkling icy pellets and every breath is the freshest and coldest.. my birthday is in January and if we're in Kamchat'ka, we have an outdoor freshly-caught salmon stuffed with chili peppers BBQ and drinking lots of heated Ukrainian mead (honey wine).
> Best things happen in Winter.


Nah. Im a southerner. I'll take the heat anytime.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Nah. Im a southerner. I'll take the heat anytime.


I can't function in the Summer at all, hot weather makes me want to sleep all day and not eat.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

A batch of honey mead I made just matured been sitting for about a year.
what was I drinking now yah know.
got a few jugs left.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes bring it on! I like the air so cold you can hear stuff cutting thru it. Sub zero doesn't happen often here
but does on occasion. Time to check the car battery and back-up heat sources ready!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I put up with draconian guns laws, Liberal snowflakes, nanny politicians and weirdo's a plenty, but damn if I won't be wearing shorts & flip flops in January and surfing year round. #givegivegiveandtake


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No worries here in Houston, wont be that cold but getting rain. I put in a cord of wood and had the furnace checked just the same. Occasionally we get a northern blast that can push us into the teens, even snow every few years but that's the exception rather then the rule. Usually here on the coast it's rain with temps in the upper 30's, 40's, and 50's. I don't miss those long winters from my Chicago days.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

These forecasters crack me up. It's gonna' get cold this winter. Imagine that!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you will get no sympathy from the ND guy........


Very windy and cold in ND for sure. You folks really need a "plant a tree" campaign. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Naw ... no records set in NE Texas, It was 35 degrees Thurs AM went I left headed for the panhandle to attend a funeral. In the Dumas area there (here) 20's at night and snow possibility Sat. 

Just business as usual in both areas.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Very windy and cold in ND for sure. You folks really need a "plant a tree" campaign. :tango_face_wink:


it keeps the Liberals out...... you guys should take notes...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Very windy and cold in ND for sure. You folks really need a "plant a tree" campaign. :tango_face_wink:





ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> it keeps the Liberals out...... you guys should take notes...


As one who spent many a year in the forest resource industry and hates liberals, I am torn...:vs_worry:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Very windy and cold in ND for sure. You folks really need a "plant a tree" campaign. :tango_face_wink:


I was stationed in Minot back in the early 80s and we used to joke the state tree was a telephone pole. Enjoyed the state greatly, except of the winters. Wind chills of 50 below was just way too cold for a southerner.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> it keeps the Liberals out...... you guys should take notes...


Ouch, I certainly can not argue that MN has too many commies pigs...:vs_sad:. With that said MN is trending back conservative.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> UPDATE: This map from Dr. Ryan Maue of WeatherBell shows that over 75% of the USA will be below freezing for overnight lows on December 8th:


https://wattsupwiththat.com/2016/12/01/noaa-forecasts-major-december-cold-blast-for-nearly-all-the-usa/


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

below freezing that's only 32 F or 0 c still not cold enough until my breath freezes my face mask to my face in a few minutes then it's cold.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> below freezing that's only 32 F or 0 c still not cold enough until my breath freezes my face mask to my face in a few minutes then it's cold.


It is cold for any folks below the mason Dixon line.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm still not used to your Ferenheit.


----------

